# Sheepshead Gallore!!!!!



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got to pickens around 5 this morning. The bite was slow for the firsthour or so but after that it was on, at times there were anywhere from 4-8 hookups at a time. In the 5-6 hours i was there i saw what had to have been around 4-5 dozen put on the pier and were. eing caught with everything from live shrimp, fiddlers, and sandfleas...i personally landed 3 and all were caught on fleas.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats where I want to be. Good report and thanks for sharing the info. Congrats on your 3 hook ups!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

no problem...thats what its all about is sharing the wealth and infoon what does and doesn't work..i don't believe in the whole secret spot and special bait, that is just greedy and selfish...illbe there tomorrow around 5am rainor shine if anyone feels like joining.


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

First time posting on site have been doing a lot of reading trying to learn different methods for the pier and surf fishing. Coming down for spring break in about 10 days with family and hope to get my 2 boys out fishing. I was wondering what type of rod and reel set ups are best for the sheephead. How do you typically rig your lines then? Thanks for sharing all the great information, it really helps a new angler when first starting in the saltwater.

Good Fishing 

Tim


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I use a medium size spinning reel ( penn 712) rigged with 10lbs mono, around a 1/2 -3/4 ounce egg sinker with a 12-18" flourocarbon leader usually in the 15-20lbs range with a small number 4 octopus circle hook. If you go to Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle and tell them what your wanting to catch, they are pretty good about pointing you in the right direction. Really great guys out there, then most of the time you will always come across a local at the fishing spot who will show you the way...good luck and hope your boys have fun


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and info. I will definitely check out Gulf Breeze when we are there.

Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Me and the family are goin Monday morning


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

i will be back out there tomorrow (3/22) from 5am-2pm rain or shine if anyone is brave enough to fish the rain


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> i will be back out there tomorrow (3/22) from 5am-2pm rain or shine if anyone is brave enough to fish the rain


I shall be there aswell

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like the sheepshead bite is on. Good luck out there today.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

buckfever said:


> I shall be there aswell
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Good luck Buckfever!!!


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Did y'all do any good today?


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

There were alot caught today, even a few pompano and mackeral. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

buckfever said:


> There were alot caught today, even a few pompano and mackeral.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Yep I was out there to. They are pretty thick 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Yep I was out there to. They are pretty thick
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


This is matt fool. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

buckfever said:


> This is matt fool. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Bahahahahahahahaha hahahah ha hahahah haha haha hahaha my bad guy! Lol shoulda ask you what your screen name was.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Bahahahahahahahaha hahahah ha hahahah haha haha hahaha my bad guy! Lol shoulda ask you what your screen name was.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Haha. Its all good. Good luck tomorrow. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

buckfever said:


> Haha. Its all good. Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


10-4

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on your 3 hook ups!


----------

